# HOW TO GET AN S3 IN



## TurboBoon (Feb 3, 2004)

If you were to sneak an S3 into the US, would it be possible to steal the vin from a MKIV GTi and just claim the S3 is a showcar built to LOOK like an s3 but is really a gti?


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN (TurboBoon)*

i dont know i dont think so.you mean if you import it?


----------



## TurboBoon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN (mdmjetta4)*

I mean if you buy one in mexico, drive it back and then do some swapping of codes to make it appear, in insurance, as a modified mkiv GTI?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN (TurboBoon)*

Too much hassle to import from Mexico to States.


----------



## richtigVRsechs (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN (A4Jetta)*

I think youv'e gone crazy
Dont talk the walk, walk the walk, then you can talk


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN (TurboBoon)*

It's definitely feasible, didn't someone have one in Washington?


----------



## TurboBoon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN (VolksPike)*

i dont have the cash to walk ther walk yet...i am just thinking about hopw i'm gonna get my shoes on


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN (VolksPike)*

Someone had one in Washington state.


----------



## cootscoot5 (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN (A4Jetta)*

i htink if i remember correctly that car was brought in by h&r as a show car and one of their employees bought it from them after they were done with it, so h&r ate all the costs of importing it


----------



## TurboBoon (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN (VolksPike)*

no not import one legally, the whole point would to get one into the country without having to buy a few to test drive then work on the engine to make it legal. buy one in mexico, drive it across the border, get it insured/liscnced as a GTI using some MKIV codes from some other car...


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

yeah, insurance fraud and illegally registering a car is definitely a smart idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Why is the S3 not legal over there?







Rich


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: (richa3turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *richa3turbo* »_Why is the S3 not legal over there?







Rich

probably a few different reasons:
emissions
bumpers
seat belts
lighting
airbags
the Audi A3 HAS NOT been federalized by the DOT or NHTSB, therefore it cannot be imported _legally_ into the US. A private citizen CANNOT import a non-federalized car without meeting numerous requirements and paying lots of $$$. to top it off you have to have at least three of the car for crash testing and it all piles on from there.


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Jeez.. that sucks!! You guys dont have it good over there!
Surely though, its not much different to the TT225 model?
Bumpers are similar to the Golf IV
Emmissions will be the same as the TT225
Lighting...again T225
and airbags..AGAIN the same as the TT225








Weird!
Rich


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

quite true, but i believe you are referring to the euro-spec Audi TT??
bumpers might be similar but.... we have 5mph bumpers (bumper skin-foam-rebar) and euro-spec cars don't. we also have side marker lights in our bumpers- euro-spec don't. there are many variables...


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Yeah i guess euro-spec is different..but nothing that couldn't have been rectified. Maybe Audi thought that it wouldnt sell very well... How wrong could they be!
Rich


----------



## jman1423 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: (richa3turbo)*

this summer i'm going to spend some time in mexico. i'm going to try to bring back a smart roadster or roadster coupe. i figure i'll go to some little courthouse out in the sticks where no one knows anything about wierd imports like the smart and title it as something else.








http://www.smart.com/-snm-0135...lerie


_Modified by jman1423 at 5:26 PM 4-22-2004_


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

i thought the smart coupe was going to be released in the US this fall?


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

First Smart that makes it to States is the ForFour.










_Modified by A4Jetta at 4:58 PM 4-22-2004_


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: (jman1423)*

i believe there is 2 or 3 of them running around SoCal


----------



## NoDubJustYet (Mar 25, 2002)

this is one of the many reasons I hope I do well on the Foreign Service Exam this weekend... if I can stationed abroad I can buy a fun car and finangle its way back into the states after the commitment is up.


----------



## Das Pike (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: (NoDubJustYet)*

Damn looks like we're just gonna have to wait until they decide to sell it stateside which is what, another year or so?


----------



## richa3turbo (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (VolksPike)*

yep... bad luck guys!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (VolksPike)*

If 5-door sportswagon succeed, I still forseen a chance of AoA bringing 3-door over here.


----------



## Grimnebulin (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_If 5-door sportswagon succeed, I still forseen a chance of AoA bringing 3-door over here.

The 5-door will be a failure, therefore there probably will be no 3-door - but that's just my pragmatic viewpoint. 
They should just bring over the 3-door first since that's what most people by a 2-1 margin want (at least ion this board







). Audi marketing =














.


----------



## Black92EightValve (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (Grimnebulin)*

I've seen a red S3 driving in the US!! It was in Colorado Springs, CO... I went past it as it was getting on the interstate, at first I thaught it was a modified GTI, but then I looked closer, and when I finally saw the front end, that was the giveaway. This was about a year ago. Since then I have also seen a VW Lupo in Omaha, NE. parked outside a bar I was going into, I believe that it is possible for military personnel to bring back cars if they bought them while they've been stationed overseas, which would make sense, as both of these cities have large military bases nearby.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN (TurboBoon)*

I was just thinking about something like this. I was wondering how hard it would be to locate a 4motion Golf or Jetta in Mexico, buy a MK4 Jetta or Golf of the same color, the older the better. Register it, all that stuff, plates, you know everything to have that car on the road. Remove the VIN plate and all that jazz, transfer all that into the car you find in mexico, drive the car across the border with your US plates, reg, VIN, and ofcourse you would have to debadge that sucker. Even if the 4Motion did not have all the goodies like Recaros or leather, That kinda stuff is bolt on, and make it however you like it, you already have 4motion


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

Check out the NHTSA website for legal ways to bring cars into the states. Most cars can be brought in for a year, and then ship back as I understand. I don't know how it works about bringing them back in, but if you buy and register an S4 in Mexico, and live in say... Southern California or Texas, I wonder how hard it'd be to just take it back into Mexico every year. The answer.... I don't know, but read the NHTSA website and maybe it'll say on there.
BTW, NHTSA has a list of eligible vehicles. I would be willing to bet good money that even a courthouse in the sticks has access to it. 
Good luck. Don't break laws.


----------



## mil337 (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: HOW TO GET AN S3 IN ([email protected])*

my friend has a mexican a3.......its all legit. he didnt personally import it, so i dont know all the ins and outs, but it is possible to have it here in america.










_Modified by mil337 at 5:03 PM 5-25-2004_


----------

